# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  نصيحة اليوم

## الوسادة

مرحبا يا اعضاء حصننا الغالي كيفكم شو اخباركم ان شالله كويسين 

الموضوع مبين من عنوانه و هو 

نصيحة وحدة فقط يوميا و طبعا اول شخص بفوت عالموضوع بحط النصيحة و تاريخ اليوم عشان ما حد يحط نصيحة بنفس اليوم و بهيك بنحس اكتر بقيمة النصيحة 

يا رب ما تكون الفكرة مكررة او موجودة بمكان تاني 


اتفضلوا انا ما رح ابدا يللي بفوت اول هو يحط و ما ننسى نكتب التاريخ و بكره اللي بفوت اول واحد بحط تاني نصيحة و هكذا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بتشكرك هدولة على الموضوع الرائع والجميل ..*

*انا بقدّم نصيحتي للجميع:*

*الأحد 14/8**
خالق الناس بخلقٍ حسن .. لأنهم سيعاملوك على ذات طريقة معاملتك لهم .. ما أجمل ان يكون الإنسان ذا خلقٍ حسن .. حسّنوا أخلاقكم .. وعاداتكم ..*



*معلش طوق الياسمين سبقتني*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

زئير الأسد لا يكفي لقتل الفريسة !.. مما يثبت بان الافعال اكثر نفعا من الاقوال

15 آب 2011

----------


## (dodo)

*اترك المستقبل حتى يأتي , ولا تهتم بالغد لأنك إذا أصلحت يومك صلح غدك.*
*الثلاثاء* 
*16/8/2011*
*الساعة 00:6*
صباحا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كن على طبيعتك التي خلقــــك الله عليهــــا ولا تتصنع  :Smile: 

17 آب 2011

----------


## دموع الغصون

*::
::

* القلوبُ آنية و  أوعية وأعظمها ما كآن مُمتلىء بـ حُبّ الله و حُبّ
رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم ~

* إذا أراد الله لكَ منزلة ً أعطآك ما يُعينكَ على الوصول  إليها إمّا 
بالفقد أو العطآء  ~

[ من فرائد الشيخ المغآمسي  ]

::
::

20آب 2011 

**مشكورة الوسادة على الفكرة المميزة* 
*
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لا تتكلم وانت غاضب حتى لا تتفوه بما لا يليق

----------


## الوسادة

*23/8/2011


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

{الثقة بالله أزكى أمل  ، والتوكل عليه أوفى عمل} .._مصطفى صادق  الرافعي

26 آب 2011 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*’،

ابتعد عن صغار الناس الذين يقللون من  شأن طموحاتك ،  !
لأن عظماء  الناس هم من سيجعلونك تشعر انك قادر على تحقيق ماهو أكثر من طموحاتك هذه  ! *  مارك توين !

29 آب 2011 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تذكروا دائماً ساعة  الرحيل , وخططوا دائماً لأن يكون ما يقال عنكم فيها شيئاً عظيماً , ترجون ثوابه عند  الله تعالى .

1 أيلول 2011

----------


## دموع الغصون

لو ركز الإنسان في  إيجابيات إخوانه لما وسعه وقت أن يفكر في زلاتهم ..


10 ايلول 2011

----------


## الوسادة

14 - 8 - 2011


إذا تكلمت بالكلمة ملكتك وإذا لم تتكلم بها ملكتها

----------


## دموع الغصون

قــــال الخـشـــب للمـســمار : لقـــد كـســــرتنــــى
فــرد المـســـمـــــار قــائـــلا :
إذا كـنـت رأيـت الــدق الـذى فــوق رأســـى... كــنت عـــذرتنـــى
فـلـتـعــذر النـــاس بـعـضــها... لان كــل شـخــص لا يـعـــرف ظــروف الآخـــــــر !!!

18/10/2011

----------


## بسمه

إن لمْ تَحصُل عَلىٌ ما أردْت يَوماً . .
فلا تقُل : [ مِن سوء حَظي ] !
بَل قُل :
[ لعَلّ اللّه أراد لي الأفْضَل ♥ ]
24-10

----------


## دموع الغصون

إن السعادة تنتقل بالعدوى ..
لا تنتظر عدوى أحد ..
كن حاملاً لهذا الميكروب
♥
أنيس منصور

27/10/2011

----------


## دموع الغصون

قيل : الحياة مـليئة بالحجارة فلا تتعثر بها بــــل اجمعها و ابن بــها ســلما نحو النجاح 

28/10/2011

----------


## بيلسان

*لا تقل شيأ لم تتأكد من ان جميع جوارحك مؤمنه به*

----------


## بسمه

ـِ نَجعلْ همُومناآ كـَ .." فقآعاآت الصَاآبوونْ "..~

مَهماآ تكثرر أو تكبرْ .. فَـ مَصيررهآ " الاختفَـاآء

----------


## بسمه

*
إذآ رجعت خطوهـ للورآء ,,! لآتيأس
لآتنسى أن آلسهم .. يحتآج آن ترجعه خطوهـ للورآء ,
لينطلق بـ قوهـ للأمآم ,!!*

----------


## بيلسان

*لا تكن بين الناس قديس و في خلواتك ابليس*

----------


## بسمه

*لا تفعل "المستحيل" من أجل إنسان لم يفعل من أجلك " الممكن" !!*
1 -11 - 2011

----------


## بيلسان

*    إذا كــنــت لا تــمــلــك شـــخــصـــا مــمــيــزا فـــي حــيــاتــك ... !!!

    فــلا تـــحزن

    فــقــد تــكــون أنـــت الــشــخـــص الــمــمــيــز فـــي حــيــاة الــكــثـــير ...

    وانـــــــت لا تـــــعـــلم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا تخجل من أخطائك .. 
فأنت مصنف من ضمن البشر ..
ولكن ..
إخجل من أن تكررها .. 

2/11/2011

----------


## بيلسان

[COLOR="#006400"][B][B]*كُل فتاه بأبيها ❤ مُعجبه !!




إبنِ آدم :

كُن الرجل الذي يثبت لـِ اُنثاه أنَ الأمان الذي تراهُ بعين أبيها ستراهُ بعينيك !!

كُن الرجل الذي يملأ اُنثاه يقيناً بأن هبّات القلق والخوف لن تَطرِق باب بيتكما !! 

كُن الرجل الذي تجعل اُنثاك وهي بقربك تشعر بدفء بيتها غداً !!

* كُن لها الرجل الذي ستختارهُ لـ إبنتك ذات يوم !! 



*

----------


## بسمه

ليس من العيب أن تحلم.... ولڪن المخجل

أن ترى غيرڪ يحققون أحلامهم .....

وأنت ما زلت نائما!!
3    -  11  -2011

----------


## بيلسان

*مش هم تجمع قمح وتحط بالغربال المهم تعرف من القمحات شو باقي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

فَعـلَا أَنَّهـم نآدِرُون ،،

مِن يُسُّحْتَّقُون أَلْخـلَوَد فِي أَلذِآكِرِه ،، !!

لِنُحسِنْ اخْتيارِهِمْ ..

7/11/2011

----------


## دموع الغصون

نــصــيــحــه :
إذا رأيـت شخصــــاً يسامحــگ گثيــــــراً ..
فـإعلـــم : آنه يحترمــگ لـدرجـــة كبيـــــرة
ولا يـريـد أن يخسـرگ فـلا تتمــادى في اخطـــــاءك..

8/11/2011

----------


## بيلسان

*
لا تستبيحوا مشاعر أحد ...سيأتي يومٌ تُرَّد لكم الصفعة مُضاعفة ..........!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أكثر الأشياء تأثيراً ويمكنك القيام بها لتغييرالعالم هو تغيير معتقداتك الخاصة عن طبيعة الحياة والناس والواقع ، وهذا الشئ أكثر إيجابية .. وتبدأ في التصرف وفقاً لذلك

14/11/2011

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

وتستمر الحياة
وباستمرارها يستمر الموت
ويستمران معاً
كلما نمت سنبلة ونضجت
انتابتها شيخوخة العمر
يستمران
موتٌ مؤكد
وحياةٌ قد تنتهي أي آن ..

لذلك لِـ نستثمر حياتنا بما يرضي الله و الذات 
15/11/2011

----------


## دموع الغصون

للحكم على شيء خاص لا بد أن يكون الإنسان على علم خاص بذلك الشيء 

16/11/2011

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ابتسم دائما فالابتسامة تطيل العمر* 
*و تفتح الأبواب المغلقة* 
*و تصنع لك القبول قبل أن تطرح أفكارك،* 
*و تجعل ملامحك أجمل و أطيب*
*لِـــ الرطيان 

**18/11/2011*

----------


## بسمه

عند الحوار لاترفع صوتك

بل: إرفع مستوى كلماتك
20  -11 -  2011

----------


## بسمه

*لآ تسترجع الكَثير ممآ يقآل لك كي لآ تكتشف مسآحة الكذب بِ آقوآلهم !*

----------


## بسمه

*لتحقيق أي هدف تحدده لنفسك فقط أمتلك الارادة*

23  -  11   - 2011

----------


## بسمه

_الأفعال والكلمات الجيدة.. مثل العطر الذي لا تتبخر رائحته من الجو.
حاول أن تترك عطرك في كل مكان تعبره_

----------


## دموع الغصون

♥♥ *قلبك* ♥♥
إذا عطش فلا تسقيه ..
إلا*♥*بالقرآن*♥
وإذا استوحش فلا تشغله ..
إلا ♥*بالرحمن*♥

26♥11♥2011

----------


## دموع الغصون

كل انسان تقابله يعلم شيئا لا تعرفه ، تعلم من كل شخص تقابله 

29/11/2011

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*يقول علي رضي الله عنه :
ما أضمر أحد في نفسه سراً ، إلا ظهر على صفحات وجهه وفلتات لسانه .
النفوس بيوت أصحابها ، فإذا طرقتموها ، فاطرقوها برفق .
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

‫حين أتأمل اتساع السماء 

أُدرِك أن الضِيق سـ يتلاشى !

فـأبتسم !!

...لأني أجزِم ان " الحزن " 

ابتِلاء ! وأن الله إذا أحب قوماً ; ابتلاهم

فابتسم 



  

إِن مسّنا الضّر أو ضاقت بنا الحيل ، فلن يخيب لنا في ربنا أمل ،  وإِن أناخت بنا البلوى فإِن لنا، ربّا يحولها عنا فتنتقل ،الله في كل خطب حسبنا وكفى، إليه نرفع شكوانا ونبتهل

  
1/12/2011

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

من عرف نفسه اشتغل بإصلاحها عن عيوب الناس.
ابن قيم الجوزية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لاتهتم لمآ يقوله معظم النآس عنك رغم ما سمعت 
فالأغلب يصدق الخبر السيء ويكذب الخبرالجميل عنك

14/12/2011

*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

إذا تألمت لألم إنسان فأنت نبيل أما إذا شاركت في علاجه فأنت عظيم

14/كانون أول/2001

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لا ترضوا أبداً ان تكونوا أشخاصاً عاديين , وابحثوا عن الريادة والتفوق وتقدم الصفوف

16/12/2011*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

(إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا)

----------


## دموع الغصون

اعملوا كل ما في وسعكم لإسعاد من حولكم , فذلك قمة العطاء .
 حين نقدم لمسلم خدمة بإخلاص , فإننا في الحقيقة نقدمها لأنفسنا ؛ لأننا بذلك نتأهل لاستقبال فيوضات الرحمن الرحيم .

18/12/2011

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

نحن لا نملك تغییر الماضي،،، ۈ لآارسم المستقبل ..

فلماذا نقتل انفسنا حسرھ على  شيء لا نستطیع تغییرھ ؟!

----------


## الوسادة

*من آداب الكفاح في الحياة 
عندما تخسر جولة في رحلة الحياة ..
لا تخسر التجربة !
وانهض فوراً مستبشراً ...
فتلك هي أولى درجات النجاح !*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*لسانك لا تذكر به عورة امرئ ... فكلك عورات وللناس ألسن*

----------


## الوسادة

*من آداب الحديث في الهاتف
عندما يرن الهاتف ابتسم و أنت تتلقى السماعة ..
فإن محدثك على الطرف الآخر سيرى ابتسامتك من خلال نبرات صوتك !*

----------


## sarah/

ثق بنفسك حين يشك فيك الاخرين

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كل يوم قبل ما تنام ؛ سامح كل الناس ..لانك بحاجة انه ربنا يسامحك

----------


## الوسادة

*من آداب الحياة
لا تسخر من الآخرين وأحلامهم الوردية الجميلة ..
خاصة من تعتقد أنهم أقل منك من البسطاء الطيبين ..
فلربما تكون منزلة خادمتك عند الله أسمى وأرفع منك ومن كثير من علياء القوم ..
وقد تحظى بشفاعتهم يوم القيامة ..
ولا تقلل من شأن الأحلام ..
فالدنيا بدونها رحلة جافة ومملة مهما يكن الواقع جميلا !*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مادمنا لانعرف كل شي,ولم نحط بكل شيء,فإن علينا ألا نصدر أحكامنا على الأحداث حتى تنتهي.
هناك أمور كثيرة ستكون معرفتنا بها جزئية أو سطحية,ونحتاج إلى التعمق فيها أكثر,وهذا لا يكون إلا من خلال امتلاكنا لعقل مفتوح وروح متعطشة إلى المعرفة.

27/12/2011
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*         أصغوا جيداً إلى الصوت النوراني المنبعث في أعماقكم والذي يؤنبكم على التقصير والتفريط .**اسألوا أنفسكم : هل نوعية العتاب الموجه إليكم في داخلكم آخذة في الارتقاء والتسامي , أو أنها آخذة في الانحطاط والتدهور ؟ واتخذوا من الجواب معياراً تتحاكمون إليه .** راجعوا تصرفاتكم ومواقفكم , وحاولوا تقويمها وبلورة آرائكم فيها .** دعموا قدراتكم على الإحساس بالذنب والتقصير , وحاولوا غسل السيئات بالحسنات*



*2/1/2012*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*لا تنسى ان تخرج صدقة اليوم .. فغداً سـ تنير لك في قبرك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*علينا دائمًا أن نصنَعَ شخصًا آخرَ فينا أقوى منا ..*
*وأعقلَ منا , وأقدَرَ منا على قراءةِ المواقف ..
علينا أن نعتَبِر أن فينا شخصين ..
لأن الشعورَ بالوحدة شللٌ و موتٌ و انهيار ..


11/1/2012




















*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*عندما نعجز عن الوصف نكتفي بقول : سبحانك ربي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
إيآك أن تندم على مآضيك .. ؛؛
بل تعآمل معهُ مِن مُنطلق كونه مُعلِماً لك

18/1/2012*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إن لم يكن الأمر صحيحا فلا تفعله، وإن لم يكن القول صادقا فلا تقله

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كن كالنحلة تقع على الطيب وتتجاوز الخبيث... ولا تكن كالذباب يتتبع الجروح ..!!

19/1/2012


*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إذا سألك أحدهم سؤالا لا ترغب في إجابته..ابتسم واسأله: لماذا ترغب في معرفه الإجابة؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

عندما يحبك شخص ويعتبرك انسان بمعنى الكلمه ويحاول ارضاؤك بكل الطرق فلا تحاول خسارته او تحاول النظر الى نقطه صغيره فيه لم تعجبك وتتغاضى عن باقي صفاته العفيفه فنحن دائما ننظر الي الشي بجانبه المعتم فاحرص على رؤيته من جانبه المضئ..

21/1/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا تحمل هم انسان لا يحمل همك .
ولا تفكر في انسان لا يفكر فيك .
 ولا تحاول الوصول الى انسان لا يحاول الوصول اليك .
 ولا تحارب العالم من اجل انسان لايستطيع محاربة كبريائه من اجلك .!!

22/1/2012

----------


## بسمه

* احفظ درسك جيدا...حتى لاتضطر الحياه ان تعيده لك مجددا !!
*24  -  1  -2012

----------


## إن الله يراك

اعطي من حولك كل الحب و لا تنتظر منهم مقابل..........
24-1-2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

إذا كانت عليك الهموم كالجبال **** فتذكر قوله ارحنا بها يا بلال

28/1/2012

----------


## ورده السعاده

*
اذا آراد قَلبگ ” الحٌبَ ”
لن تجد آحداً جديراً بہ
سوى آلِلہّْ . . ♥

ۈ إن آشتقٺ لـ حنانَ . .
...لن ٺجد آحنُ مَن حضِن
آلأرض ۈ أنٺ
( سَاجداً لِلہّْ ) . .`♥ ،!

و إن ضاقٺ بگ آلدنيا ۈ لمَ
تجد صَآحب
فـ آعلم أن آلِلہّْ آقرب إليگ
مَمٱ تتخيلِ
444444444444444444444444444444444444444.jpg*

----------


## دموع الغصون

عندما يخطئ سهمك هدفه لا تفكر *ما الخطأ* الذي فعلته  بل أسحب السهم الثاني وفكر  مالذي يجب علي فعله في هذه المرة* لأصيب الهدف .

*31/1/2012
*
*

----------


## بسمه

تـــأكــــد !!! 
حين تنكســـر...لن يرممك ســوى نفسك...
و حيــن تنهـــزم...لــن ينصرك سوى إرادتك...
فقدرتك على الوقــوف مــرة أخـــرى...لا يملكهــا ســـواك...
فكــن أقـــوى من الدنيــا و ظروفــهـــا...
و مهما حدث لك لا تبــكي ولكن إبتسم...
و دع الــدنيـا تبــكي من جبــــروت إبتســـامتـــك     :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

يُحكى أن غانـدي
كان يجري بسرعة للحاق بقطار
وقد بدأ القطار بالسير
وعند صعوده القطار سقطت من قدمـه إحدى فردتي حذائه
فما كان منه إلا خلع الفردة الثانية
وبسرعة رماها بجوارالفردة الأولى على سكة القطار
...
فتعجب أصدقاؤه
وسألوه
ماحملك على مافعلت؟
لماذا رميت فردة الحذاء الأخرى؟
فقال غاندي الحكيم
أحببت للفقير الذي يجد الحذاء أن يجد فردتين فيستطيع الإنتفاع بهما



فلو وجد فردة واحدة فلن تفيده


ولن أستفيد أنــا منها أيضا
نريـد أن نعلم انفسنا من هذا الدرس
*أنــه إذا فاتنــا شيء فقد يذهب إلى غيرنــا ويحمل له السعادة
فــلـنــفــرح لـفـرحــه ولا نــحــزن على مــافــاتــنــا*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
*
*لا تحاول أن تعيد حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه ..
فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى فانظر الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي
وجه السماء ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزءاً منها*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*احسنوا ظنكم بالقدر ..

فأنه سيأتي محملاً بظنونكم

إن كانت خيراً فخير .. وان كانت شراً فشر

تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه

4/2/2012*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*عش ما شئت فإنك ميت ,وأحبب من شأت فإنك مفارقه, واعمل ما شئت فإنك مجازى به**
*

----------


## إن الله يراك

إذا انقطع عنك ما تحب و من تحب صِل قلبك بالله ، يصلك خيرًا مما فقدت !

قال تعالى ( إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيرًا يؤتكم خيرًا مما أخذ منكم )

----------


## shams spring

*اذا جرحك أحد الأشخاص

 قل لهم أنك نسيتهم أدر ل هم ظهر قلبك


 وأمض في الطريق المعاكس لهم


 ف ربما كان هناك بالجهة الأخرى اناس يستحقونك أكثر منهم قل لهم*

----------


## إن الله يراك

جَمِيل إنْ تَبتسِمُوا رُغَمْ ألمْ كُل شَيءٍ ..
وَجَميلة هِي الثَقة بِالله بإنَ كُل وَجع سَيمضِي يَوماً مَا ~♥ !

----------


## Mr_HelL

إذا أردت أن تكــون شخصـاً رائعـــاً ،، بمعنـــى الكلمـــة و يقــــدره الجميـــــع . . .
فـلا تبـــوح لأي أحــــد أمــــران ! (خصوصـيــاتـك) و (نقــاط ضعــفـك) ،،
لأنـها تمثــل لوحــة حيـاتــك الخـاصـــة ،، فلا تــدع شخصــا يطبــع ،، فوقــها بـصـمـــات

8-2-2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

الناس كالنوافذ ذات الزجاج الملون تتلألأ وتشع في النهار وعندما
يحل الظلام يظهر جمالها الحقيقي (يظهر فقط اذا كان هناك ضوء من الداخل).
بالفعل أرجو أن يعرف الانسان حقيقة معدنه ويحاول اصلاحه قبل دخول قبره كي يحاسب 
فقد يكون يحمل الجواهر الثمينه وهو لايعرف وقد يحمل ارخص المعادن وهو لايعرف الماس..ذهب .. فضة .. لؤلؤ .. زمرّد .. مرجان .. الخ 
ابحث عن نفسك وزنها قبل ان تفقد من تحب 
فكن ثريا بأخلاقك تكسب إحترامك لنفسك 
فحتما لتلك الأقنعه لابد من سقوط

10/2/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

من وثق بالله أغناه ومن توكل عليه كفاه ومن خافه قلت مخافته ومن عرفه تمت معرفته

16/2/2012

----------


## محمد العزام

لاتقل اين طريقي شرع الله الهداية 
لاتقل اين نعيمي جنة الله كفاية 
لاتقل غذا سابدا ربما تاتي النهاية 



16-2--2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا يجب أن تقول كل ما تعرف .. ولكن يجب أن تعرف كل ما تقول

17/2/2012

----------


## محمد العزام

عظَمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد .. وعظَمة قلبك تخلق لك الأصدقاء

----------


## shams spring

*اغمر قلبــك بالأمل من حين الى اخر ....

لا تعلم ربما في الزمن القادم ستصل الى ما تطمح اليه .....  بقلمي*

----------


## (dodo)

عندما تخسر لا بد أن تستفيد من خسارتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

خصص لنفسك يوماً من كل أسبوع أو حتى ساعة واحدة يومياً تخلو بها مع نفسك أو تنجز أمرا فيه متعة لك 

من المهم جدآ ان تخلو بنفسك قبل غيرك لترى عيوبك فتصلحهآ ومحآسنك لتحآفظ عليهآ

21/2/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

فلتفكر في النعم التي لديك حاليا والتي يملك كل شخص منها الكثير بدلا من التفكير في البلايا الماضية التي واجه الجميع بعضا منها

----------


## دموع الغصون

اهتمِ بَ عقلك وّ طوري مِن تفكيركِ
و اجعل أسلوُبك رائعا
فَـ قيمتك الحقيقية هيُ / ب جمال شخصيتكِ !
لا تصُب اهتِمامكِ في شكلك وَ ملابس وَ زينتكِ , فَـ مهما كآنت روُعة شكلك
فَـ حقيقتُك سـ : تظهَر مِن أوّل كلِمة تنطقُيها !
يقوُل المثل العَربي :
( لا تجعَل ثِيابُك أغلى شَيء فِيك ، حَتى لا تجد نفسَك يوٌماً أرخَص مِمّا ترتَدي )

24/2/2012

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*
احترم ثلاث أشياء:
احترم نفسك
احترم الآخرين
احترم نصرفاتك و كن مسؤولا عنها
*

----------


## (dodo)

*لاتندم على من تحبه وتركك بل اندم على من يحبك وتركته*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا تخجل من أخطائك.. فأنت مصنف من ضمن البشر.....* ولكن اخجل إذا كررتها

25/2/2012*

----------


## بسمه

عش لمن يمـــــــــــــــــــــوت لاجــــــــــــــــــــــــلك ...

وابتســـــــــــــــم لمن يبكـــــــــــــــــي لاجــــــــــــــــــــلك ...

ولا تغـــــــــــــــــير نفسك لكي ترضـــــــــــــــي الاخرين ...
...
لانهـــــــــــم اذا كانوا يحبوك ... فلابد ان يتقبلوك كمــــــــــا انت

----------


## دموع الغصون

أحبوا بعضكم بعضاً ، ولكن لا تقيدوا المحبة بالقيود ، بل لتكن المحبة بحراًمتموجاً بين شواطئ نفوسكم . ليملأ كل واحد منكم كأس رفيقه ولكن ، لا تشربوا من كأسواحدة . اعطوا من خبزكم كل واحد لرفيقه ولكن ، لا تأكلوا من الرغيف الواحد . غنووارقصوا معاً وكونوا فرحين أبدا ، ولكن ، فليكن كل منكم وحده ، كما أن اوتارالقيثارة يقوم كل واحد منها وحده ولكنها جميعا تخرج نغماً واحداً . ليعطِ كل منكمقلبه لرفيقه ، لكن ، حذار أن يكون هذا العطاء لأجل الحفظ لان يد الحياة وحدهاتستطيع زن تحفظ بقلوبكم . قفوا معاً ، ولكن ، لا يقرب أحدكم من الآخر كثيراً ، لأنعمودي الهيكل يقفان منفصلين ، والسنديانة والسرورة لا تنمو الواحدة في ظل رفيق
5/3/2012

----------


## &روان&

سيبك ده مش  نصيبك

----------


## دموع الغصون

إذا كنت تشعر بألم لأي سبب اعمل في الصمت على إزالة أسبابه ولا تجلس طول الوقت في شكوى منه

9 / 3 / 2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

لـن أنـدم علــى أي شـيء دخـل حياتــي ويريـــد الرحيــل

فـالمخلـص أسعدنـــي . .... والسـيء منحنـي التجربــه . .

والأسـوأ كــان درسـاً لـــي . . (أمــا الأفضـــل فلن يتركنـي أبــداً). . !

12/3/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

قبل ﺂن تبحث ﻋ̲ن نصفڳ الآخر
تأكد منَ ﺂن نصفڳ الأول مكتمل
ﯙ مستعد للنصف ﭑلثاني

14/3/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

كُــن أرقـى مِـن أن تَـخدَع أحــد 
وأذكــى مِــن أن يَـخدَعـك أحــد

..

16/3/2012

----------


## &روان&

dont speak 
لبلش فيك

----------


## دموع الغصون

من حقك أن تغتر بنفسك وتعجب بها 
فهي هويتك أمام مجتمع بأكمله 
على  أن يكون اعجابك وغرورك بمثابة قوة دفع رباعية 
نحو الاكمل و الأفضل إنسانياً و اخلاقياً

----------


## دموع الغصون

كن بلسماً إن صار دهرك أرقما وحـلاوة إن صـار غـيـرك عـلـقما 
إن الـحـيـاة حـبـتـك كـلَّ كـنـوزهـا لا تـبخلنَّ على الحياة ببعض ما .. 
أحـسـنْ وإن لـم تـجـزَ حـتى بالثنا أيَّ الجزاء الغيثُ يبغي إن همى ؟ 
مَنْ ذا يكافئُ زهـرةً فـواحـةً ؟أو مـن يـثـيبُ الـبلـبل المترنما ؟ 
يـاصـاحِ خُـذ عـلـم الـمـحبة عنهما لـو لـم تَـفُـحْ هذي ، وهذا ما شدا ، 
فـاعـمـل لإسـعـاد الـسِّوى وهنائهم أيـقـظ شـعـورك بـالـمـحبة إن غفا.

8/4/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

هناك طريقتان انشر الضوء:
إما أن تكون شمعة 
وإما أن تكون مرآة تعكس الضوء 

" إديث وارتون "

11/4/2012

----------


## shams spring

*عقــلك ثــم عقـــلك ثــم عقـــلك 
11-4-2012*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لقراءة حديقة غناء ، متع نفسك بزيارتها 


12/4/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

حين تفرح .. كُن حريصاً على قرآءة ملآمح آلجميع ..
ستنسرد إليك قآئمه جديدة في حيآتك
" آلعدو و آلصديق " .. من سيفرح لك .. ومن سيموت لفرحك ..

----------


## محمد العزام

*إن الرغبة المشتعلة و الشديدة هي القوة الدافعة التي تمكنك من التغلب* *على أي عائق يظهر في طريقك.*
*إن الرغبة المشتعلة و الشديدة هي القوة الدافعة التي تمكنك من التغلب* *على أي عائق يظهر في طريقك.*
*إن الرغبة المشتعلة و الشديدة هي القوة الدافعة التي تمكنك من التغلب* *على أي عائق يظهر في طريقك.*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لست ملزماً أن تكون مميزاً في كل شيء .. 
فـ ليس لأحد الحق في لومك ..
 " يكفي أن تبدع في شيء انت تحبه "


15/4/2012

----------


## محمد العزام

اجمع كل ذكرياتك السيئة وحاول ان تحرقها في مكان بعيد بعيد ...بعدها عاود المسير الى منزلك وحاول ان تغمض عينك لفترة بسيطة ....بالتاكيد ستشعر بنوع من اللذة الروحية لقوة شخصك

----------


## دموع الغصون

اصعد اي سلم يقودك للنجاح حتى لو كان قديما متكسرا واقصد بهذا .. ( المواجهات الصعبة).. وأفخر بنفسك..

----------


## دموع الغصون

شروق العقل بالتعمق بالتفكير المنطقي العقلاني والاخذ بالاسباب وعدم ملازمته في العيش ببؤرة مظامة من خيوط عنكبوتية بحياتنا والخروج من دائرة الجهل واسبابه ..

شروق الروح بالوصول الي الارتقاء الروحي بمعرفتنا بخالقنا والتحلق حتي نصل الي اعلي مراتب التقرب اليه بالطاعات فنجد الشفافية الروحية والرؤيا الصالحة والحس المرهف الدقيق بمن حولنا واحساسنا بهم
شروق القلب بالبعد عن الاحقاد والغيرة والانانية والحسدوالرضي بما يضيء حياتنا وعطائات الحنان المنان علينا لانه اعلم منا بنا

ولو نظرنا الي ما نحن به لحمدناه وعرفناه حق معرفته  وتمتعنا بالحب والعطاء وقلوب لاتحمل سوي الصفاء والاشراقات بمختلف دروبنا

24/4/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

إن تركت الخوف من الفقر يسيطر على حياتك فإنك بالنتيجة ستحصل على طعامك لكنك لن تعيش.

----------


## دموع الغصون

· إذا كنت تعلم أن هناك شخص أو مكان بعينه يجعلك تغضب و يمكنك تجنبه، فابتعد عنه في الحال. 
· فكر في اعطاء نفسك اجازة ترتاح فيها مع عائلتك وأشخاص تحبهم في الأماكن المفضلة لديك.

29/4/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

إياك والمقارنة مع الغير كثير ما تكون مضلله وتشعرك بالوحدة وقد تقودك إلى اليأس والقنوط وتحبط عزيمتك مع تقهقر قوة الإرادة...

----------


## بسمه

*لآ تُحْســــــــــنْ الظّــــــنّ حَـــــــدّ الغَبَــــــــآءْ . .

 وَ لآ تُسِـــــــــيءْ الظّـــــــنْ حَـــــدّ الــوَسْـــــــــوَسَـــــهْ . .

 وَ لِـ يَكُــــنْ حُسْـــنُ ظَنّــــكَـ [ ثِقَــــــــهْ ] . .

 وَ سُـــــــوءُ ظَنّــــــــــكَـ [ وِقَـــــــآيَـــــــهْ ] . .
*

----------


## (dodo)

الذي لا يعتبرك رأس مال لا تعتبره مكسبا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قوي قلبك وادعس على كل من يحاول ان يمزق قلبك

----------


## &روان&



----------


## دموع الغصون

أن تحآولَ إرضآءَ جميع من حولك ،
هذآ أشبهُ بّ تقطيعِ جسدِك إلى أجزآء ،
ثم توزعهآ عليهم ،
فَ يكَون جزاؤك السخط ورمي مآ اعطيتهم
على مآ تبقّى من وجهِك !
ابتغِ رضآ الله ودع النآس جآنبًآ , 
فَرضآهم غآية لآ تدرك 
5/5/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

كثيراً من النِآس يجّعل الحَل هو الْإكتئآب الدآئم و التأفف من وآقعه و هذآ لآ يعجل بـ رزِق لم يُكتَب له !
العآقل هو الذي يتكيّف مع وآقعه كيفمآ كان مآ دّام لآ يستطيع التغيّر إلىَ الأحسن 
عش حيآتك تعْآمل مع المُعطيآت التيْ بينً يدِيك فَ و آلله أنك قآدر علىَ أن تخلق السعآده من وكر التعآسه !
فقط .. إملئ قلبك بِ الرضىَ

6/5/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

Don’t let someone become a priority in your life, when you are just an option in their life…..
Relationships works best when they are balanced

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا تعلق قلبك .. على جدران .. خشبيّة بشرية
وعلى مساميرِ الأُمنيات
لـ َ تدخل قمار الأحلام ، وتغامِر بـ أوراق .. عمرك
من يعوض .. خسارتك لـ نفسك
من يؤثثها .. بعد الفقد
لا أحد

----------


## دموع الغصون

خمسة أحجار كريمة .. من أجل حياة حكيمة ..

الاولى
لا تسمح لأحد أن يأخذ الأولويةفي حياتك.. 
عندما تكون أنت خياراً ثانوياً في حياته ..

الثانية
لا تبكي على أي علاقة في الحياة
لأن الذي تبكي من أجله لا يستحق دموعك
والشخص الذي يستحق دموعك
لن يدعك تبكي أبداً..

الثالثة
عامِل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب حتى الناس الوقحين معك
ليس لأنهم غير لطيفين بل لأنك أنت لطيف وقلبك نظيف

الرابعة
لا تبحث عن سعادتك في الآخرين وإلا ستجد نفسك وحيداً وحزين
بل ابحث عنها داخل نفسك وستشعر بالسعادة حتى لو بقيت وحيداً ..

الخامسة
السعادة دائماً تبدو ضئيلة عندما نحملها بأيدينا الصغيرة ..
لكن عندما نتعلم كيف نشارك بها، سندرك كم هي كبيرة وثمينة


15 آيار
*نصائح راقت لي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا أحد يستطيع أن يغضبك أو يحزنك 
أو يحبطك بدون إذنك ،، 
ما تشعره في داخلك ،، 
ليس بسبب ما يحدث حولك !
وإنما بسبب تحليلك أنت للأمور !!
غير طريقة تحليلك للحدث ستتغير مشاعرك
وانفعالاتك عن نفس الحدث ..

----------


## محمد العزام

لاتحاول ان تبوح بكل مالديك من اول لقاء او حتى ثاني لقاء ...حاول ان تتعلم ان تكون مخادعا ومحبا بنفس الوقت

----------


## (dodo)

رافق اناسا متفائلين إيجابيين بدلا من مرافقة دائمى الشكوى لانهم يثيرون الإحباط فى النفس

----------


## دموع الغصون

*.**][|][.**.**][|][.**.**][|][.**.**][|][.
كلما كان الجرح أكبر كلما كانت عزيمتنا وصلابتنا وقوتنا أكثر 
لا تجعل من الجراح سرير لترمي عليه جسدك المنهك بل منارة تستجدي بها القوة و تسترق منها العزيمة 
**.**][|][.**.**][|][.**.**][|][.**.**][|][.

20 آيار 2012*

----------


## محمد العزام

استثني قلبك ....وفكر بعقلك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الدنيا قوسان ( )
 القوس الاول الولادة 
والقوس الثاني الموت
 فاصنع بينهم شي نافع 


**
*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

من لم تصفعه الحياة بصدمة قوية … تزلزله …وتهزه ..تجعل كل المثل والأحلام تهوى 
على ارض لاترحم من سقط عليها
ضعفاء …ولكننا ننهض … ونتعلم ..
وننسى ثم نبتسم عندما نتذكر
كلنا تألمنا …ولكن لولا الالم لما عرفنا قيمة الاستمتاع ..ولولا التعب لما عرفنا قيمة الراحة ولولا الفشل لما عرفنا طعم النجاح ..ولولا الدموع لما عرفنا معنى الابتسام

----------


## محمد العزام

كن صبورا بما فيه الكفاية ..........

----------


## دموع الغصون

إذا انتظرت من الناس ردّ الجميل فسيطول عناؤك وإذا انتظروا منك هذا فسيطول عناؤهم 

ضع بين عينيك ( إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا )

سلمان العودة

----------


## دموع الغصون

إذا كنت تقف مستقيما، فلا تخف من الظل الأعوج

----------


## دموع الغصون

كن أنت القاضي دائماً بحكمتك و بعقلك لا بعواطفك و احساسك

----------


## دموع الغصون

ثمن النجاح هو العمل الشاق
والإخلاص للمهمة المطلوب انجازها
والاعتقاد انه سواء حققنا الفوز أم منينا بالهزيمة
فإننا قد قدمنا أفضل ما لدينا للمهمة المنوط بنا انجازها

----------


## دموع الغصون

كن شريفا أمينا، لا لأن الناس يستحقون الشرف والأمانة، بل لأنك أنت لا تستحق الضعة والخيانة.

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كل ما غيرت نفسك الى الافضل ارتاح ضميرك الى الله ورضى الله عنك وعن تصرفاتك وكل ما حاولت تغير نفسك للأسوء فاعلم بانك تنام وعيون تذرف دمعا من اجلك وعيون اخرى تنهار وعيون.... ....الخ,, ومنها لن يرضى الله عليك وستنام والله غير راض عنك.. فارضى الله دائما

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا تنظرْ و لا تُدقّقْ في تفاصيلِ حياتكِ كثيرًا ، 
فإنّكَ على الأرجحِ ستخرجُ منها بأشياءَ لا تسرّكَ !.. 
وحده التّفكيرُ العميقُ في الأشياءِ يجعلنـا نتعبُ منها .. 
عِشْ يومكَ برضىً وسُرورٍ ~ 
ولا تنظرْ إلى ماضٍ ندمتِ عليهِ !

* فإنَّ غدًا مشرقًا بهيّ الطلعةَ بانتظاركَ  
دعِ الأمور تأتي بتدبيرٍ من خالقهَا ، 

فكلّ شيءٍ من خالقنـا جميلٌ

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا تنظرْ و لا تُدقّقْ في تفاصيلِ حياتكِ كثيرًا ، 
فإنّكَ على الأرجحِ ستخرجُ منها بأشياءَ لا تسرّكَ !.. 
وحده التّفكيرُ العميقُ في الأشياءِ يجعلنـا نتعبُ منها .. 
عِشْ يومكَ برضىً وسُرورٍ ~ 
ولا تنظرْ إلى ماضٍ ندمتِ عليهِ !

* فإنَّ غدًا مشرقًا بهيّ الطلعةَ بانتظاركَ  
دعِ الأمور تأتي بتدبيرٍ من خالقهَا ، 

فكلّ شيءٍ من خالقنـا جميلٌ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


    اللحظة قد تغير يومك
    واليوم قد يغير حياتك
    وحياتك قد تغير العالم
    "احمد الشقيرى"



*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عندما يحبك شخص ويعتبرك انسان بمعنى الكلمه ويحاول ارضاؤك بكل الطرق فلا تحاول خسارته او تحاول النظر الى نقطه صغيره فيه لم تعجبك وتتغاضى عن باقي صفاته العفيفه فنحن دائما ننظر الي الشي بجانبه المعتم فاحرص على رؤيته من جانبه المضئ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تسقط شجرة.. فيسمع الكل لها دوي السقوط
وتنمو غابة كاملة .. ولكن لا يسمع لها أي ضجيج !!
إنهم لا يلتفتون إلى نموك وتقدمك ونجاحك وإزدهارك
ولكنهم ينجذبون إلى سقطه واحده لك
فجرب أن تسقط مررره واحده وستجدهم وتجد صدى لأصواتهم
هؤلاء هم الذين ينظرون إلى عيوبك وعثراتك
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* 

لا قيمة لما تعطيه ما لم يكن جزءا من ذاتك

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

قبل أن تحكم على شخص ما 
ضع نفسك مكانه ... عش ظرفه
ثم قل أحكم كما تشاء

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لا تحاول انتقاد من جرحك وذمه من وراء ظهره لانك ستعطيه من اجرك وهذا مالا تريده انت في الواقع ..بل لا تعطي ليومك وقتا لمجرد التفكير بهم..

----------


## دموع الغصون

حتى ﻟﺎا تكون ملتصقاا باالغباء اعتنق الذوق امام الوقحين فلا داعي ﻟﺎان تلوث قدسيهة ذاتك بوحل الإنحطاط

----------


## دموع الغصون

إيآكم أن تثقوآ بأشخاص ترونهم كل يوم متقلبون آلحال

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لا تنظر الى من جرحك بنظره عتاب بل انظر اليه بنظره عاديه كي لا يشعر ان له قيمه امامك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


ضَع المُنبًه دآئِماً قبل منامك عَلى وَقت صَلآتكْ ، 
فإنْ { مُت } فـ قَد تَشفَع لَك نِيتكْ . .



*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كل ما غيرت نفسك الى الافضل ارتاح ضميرك الى الله ورضى الله عنك وعن تصرفاتك وكل ما حاولت تغير نفسك للأسوء فاعلم بانك تنام وعيون تذرف دمعا من اجلك وعيون اخرى تنهار وعيون.... ....الخ,, ومنها لن يرضى الله عليك وستنام والله غير راض عنك.. فارضى الله دائما

----------


## دموع الغصون

*




كن ارقى من أن تخدع أحداً 
و أذكى من أن يخدعك أحد


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من حاول ارضاؤك بكل الطرق لا تحاول خذلانه بأي طريقه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لا تذكر أحلامك مَرة واحِده .
فأحلامَكَ مُلَك وَحدك تُولَد ثُمَ تَموت
لِتولَد مِن جَديدْ*

----------


## فيروز

> *
> 
> 
> ضَع المُنبًه دآئِماً قبل منامك عَلى وَقت صَلآتكْ ، 
> فإنْ { مُت } فـ قَد تَشفَع لَك نِيتكْ . .
> 
> 
> 
> *


من أجمل ما قرأت

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



صن النفس ، وأحملها على ما يزينها تعِشّ سالماً والقولَ فيكَ جميلَ 
* الشافعي

نصيحة اليوم : 7 أيلول 2012

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
إذا خاصمت فاعدل، وإذا قلت فاصدق، ولا تستودعن سرك أحدا، فإنك إن فعلت لم تزل وجلا، وكان بالخيار، إن جنى عليك كنت أهلا لذلك، وإن وفى لك كان الممدوح دونك. وكن عف العيلة مشترك الغنى تسد قومك". ومنها: "من عيرك شيئا ففيه مثله، ومن ظلمك وجد من يظلمه، وإذا نهيت عن الشيء فابدأ بنفسك. ولا تشاور مشغولا وإن كان حازما، ولا جائعا وإن كان فهما، ولا مذعورا وإن كان ناصحا...


{قس بن ساعده}


11 ايلول 2012 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كن أرق من الورد في تعاملك حتى لا تجرح الآخرين بتفاصيل صغيرة كفيلة أن تشوه جمالك

15 أيلول 2012 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


أفضل دليل على حسن أدبك هو أن تحسن التصرف مع سوء أدب غيرك

19 أيلول 2012 


*

----------


## &روان&



----------


## دموع الغصون

*



عندمآ تُقلِع عَن إدمَان شَيء مآ..
أول مآ ستوآجِهُه (التّفكيرْ بهْ ) فِي أوقآت الفَرآغ ..
فإنْ قَتلْت الفرآغْ ” إنتَصرتْ ” !

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

كؤوس السعادة لاترجع فارغة
فحينما تسقي غيرك رشفة من عطاء 
فسيرتد إليك الكأس سريعاً , وستغرف أنت منه نهراً عذباً


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

لا تدع إنسانيتك تموت أمام عتبات الحياة الرخيصة

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## &روان&

_أينما ذهبت، وكيفما كان الطقس، فاحرص دائما على أن تصطحب معك ضوء الشمس الخاص بك._

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أرفقوا بكبار السن ، فإنھم يعيشون في زمن ليس بزمنھم ..
تحملوا كثرة كلامھم وانتقاداتھم المستمرة
فأنتم لا تعلمون بماذا يشعرون !
فهم أحوج الناس للمجالسة و الإهتمام
فأحبابهم يحضنون التراب
والسنين أكلت عمرهم !
آنسوا وحشتهم ، ففي يوم من اﻷيام سنكون مثلهم.

6/10/2012
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


اصنع ابتسامتك 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

إذآ كآنت لديك نعمة وأشيآء تُسعدك 
فـ لآ تتبآهى بهآ أمآم شخص تعلمُ أنهُ يفتقدهآ !!

----------


## دموع الغصون

فَي الحًيآة مواقف

,قد تؤلمنَآ و لكن ذلك لا يمنعَ أن نمضي قدماً ,

فهذه الحَيآة لن تفتحَ لنا أبواب السعَآدة مآلم نكافح لأجلهآ . .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من حاول ارضاؤك بكل الطرق لا تحاول خذلانه بأي طريقه

----------


## دموع الغصون

عندما تتحدث في ظهر أحدهم
حاول أن تتحدث فيما تستطيع ان
تتحمله أنت لأنك ستُبلا به يوماً ما

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

من اليوم قم بمعاملة الآخرين بالطريقة التي تحب أن يعملوك بها.
من اليوم ابتسم للآخرين كما تحب أن يبتسموا لك.
من اليوم امدح الآخرين كما تحب أن يقوموا هم بمدحك.
من اليوم أنصت للآخرين كما تحب أن ينصتوا إليك.
من اليوم ساعد الآخرين كما تحب أن يساعدوك.
بهذه الطريقة ستصل لأعلى مستوى من النجاح، وستكون في طريقك للسعادة بلا حدود.

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

17/10/2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

من لآ يَرى في يَومه مآ يسَتحق الإبتسَآمهَ ,
فليغلق عَينه عشرَ دَقآئق و يُمآرس تفآصيلَ يَومه ,
ليعَلم ان رؤية النورَ وحَدهآ تسَتحق الإبتسَآمه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كن جميلا *!
إذا استطعت ،*
وعاقلا إذا أردت *
ولكن - محترم *
في كل الأحوال..

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

ثق فى نفسك . . ترعب أعدائك مهما كانت قوتهم , ,

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ا تقلق من تدابير البشر، فأقصى ما يستطيعون فعله معك هو تنفيذ إرادة الله

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لا تسمي نفسك عاشقا ان كنت لا تقدم لمن تحب سوى الكلام
*

----------


## &روان&

لكل حقيقة وجهان، لذا يجدر بنا النظر لكليهما قبل أن نلزم أنفسنا بأحدهما.

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لا تناموا وفي قلبكم قلق وخُوف لأمرٍ مِن أمُور الدُنيَا , ,
ناموا وقلبكم كله ثقة بالله بأن كُل شيء سيكون على ما يرام . .




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

يخلقُ الله منَ الوجعِ أربعينَ شبهاً . .
يكتبهُ أحدهُم وَ يتجاوزه . .
يبكيه إثنان . .
يُغنيه بَعضهُم . .
وَ يسخرُ منهُ البقية . . !
لجهلهِم بإنتكاسةِ الحُزن المؤلمة لاحقاً . .

عيشُوا أحزانكُم كمَا تستحقّ لتستطيعُوا تجاوزهَا . . !

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

عند الانتهاء من الصلاة لا تستعجل
ۈ أبقى جالسًاا مدة لأن الملائكہ
تدعي لک عند ربک ♥'
...

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## محمد العزام

يمكنك أن تتعلم أي شيء تحتاج تعلمه لتحقيق أي هدف تحدده لنفسك فقط أمتلك الارادة

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الأثر الطيب أجمل ما يتركه المرؤ في نفوس الآخرين . 14 - 11 -2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أصلح نفسك يصلح لك الناس

لـ أبو بكر الصديق 

*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الأمل : طريق طويل , ليس له نهاية .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



في بعض الأحيان عليك ان تتوقف عن العتاب المستمر لشخص لا يهتم
لما تقوله , ف كثير منا لا ينتبه لصوت التكييف في غرفته إلا بعد أن ينطفئ

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كل ما غيرت نفسك الى الافضل ارتاح ضميرك الى الله ورضى الله عنك وعن تصرفاتك وكل ما حاولت تغير نفسك للأسوء فاعلم بانك تنام وعيون تذرف دمعا من اجلك وعيون اخرى تنهار وعيون.... ....الخ,, ومنها لن يرضى الله عليك وستنام والله غير راض عنك.. فارضى الله دائما

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

ﻻ ﺗﻬﺘﻢ ﺑﻤﻦ ﻳﻜﻮن رآﺋﻌﺎ ﻓﻲ اﻟﺒﺪاﻳﻪ إﻫﺘﻢ ﺑﻤﻦ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ رآﺋﻌﺎ إﻟﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻻ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﻪ

----------


## محمد العزام

لا تترك أي سوء تفاهم ولو كان صغيرا يدمر الصداقة العظيمة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عندمآ يبدأ أحد مآ /بآلخروج من{حيآتڪ} ...... شيئاً فـشيئاً .. | فتأڪد أن الله يخلق مسآحة جديدة .. لشخص أفضل ليحل محله

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


إذَا وَجَدتَ في مَاضِيكَ شيئاً يُرشِدُكْ ..
" فاجعَلهُ حلقةً في أذنِكَ وتَذكّرهُ دائماً "
كَي لا تَتكرّر أخطائكَ

وَ إن وَجدتَ فيها مَا يُحزنكْ
فادفنه فِي أحدِ أروقةِ الحَيَاةِ ..
كَيْ لا تَتَعثّر بِهِ علَى الدَوَامِ

" عِش للغدِ بِحكمةِ الأمسِ "
(( وتوّخَ العَيشَ بألمِ الأمسِ ))

*

----------


## محمد العزام

لاتكن من ضمن الزمان .....بل حاول ان تكون ان الزمان لكل مكان

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كن متفائلا دوما ولا تتاثر باتقادات الاخرين من حولك لانه كلما زادت الانتقادات كلما قويت شخصيتك اكثر

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 "كن حذراً من الرجل الذي لا يرد لك الصفعة: فهو بذلك لا يسامحك ولا يسمح لك بمسامحة نفسك".

21 كانون أول 2012
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

النـظرة السطحية لا تـَكفـِي أحيــانِا ،
فقد نــَحتاج فـِي بــَعْضِ الأحيــانِ أن نـَتَعَمَقْ لـِنَفْهَم ....
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


ليس عليك أن ترُد الجميل ۆلكن كن أرقى من أن تنكره

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

أعْطَوْا بِسَخَاءِ فَالْأشْيَاءَ الصّغِيرَةَ لَـآ
تكَلّفُ شَيْءُ وَلكِنْهَا تُسْعِدُنآ كَثِيراً

*

----------


## siiin

يسلموا الله يفتح عليك

----------


## siiin

استمتعنا بنصائحكم فكرة رائعة تسلم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



تَمَنىْ لَغِيركّ كُل خَير فَإن نِيتَك آلطِيبةْ سَتجَلبُ لَكَ آلكَثِير مِنْ آلتُوفِيقّ
*

----------


## محمد العزام

على قدر محبتك تجد الناس جميعها حولك

----------


## محمد العزام

هي ليست بنصيحه ولكن كعبره ان احتجتها فخذها وغير ذلك اعتقد لاتفيدك 
لاتطاول على غيرك بلسان يحرقكك بالنهاية فلربما شاءت الاقدار بملتقى اخر تكون انت الضعيف وغيرك القوي

----------


## دموع الغصون

عندما تواجهك مصيبه تذكر ثلاث: أنها مؤقتة، أنها مقدره، أنها سوف تهديك أجراً إذا صبرت

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



إعلم ان خروج بعض النــآس من حيـآتك هى رحمة من الله..


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
إذا انتهت علاقاتك مع شخص ، إجمع كافة أسراره ، وخبئها في مكان ما ، وانسى المكان ... ﻓالنهايات أخلاق

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 
اذا رأيت يوما زهره باكيه
لا تسألها عن السبب وأسأل صاحبها
لماذا أهمل زهرته ...

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 
ظُرُوف بَعضُ البَشَر مَدفُونَه فِي أعمَاقِهُم. فأن لم تَعرِفُها فأكرِمُهُم بِحُسنِ الظّن بهم . 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## دموع الغصون

*

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مثل روسي يقول : أخبر صديقك كذبة
ﻓ إنْ حفظها سرا فأخبره الحقيقہ !*

----------


## صبرة جروب

الف شكر اخى الكريم على النصيحة

----------

